# 5/19 pomps and whiting



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

headed out to beach this morning with shrimp and some sand fleas. things started coming to life about 11 caught 2 real nice size whiting and 2 just legal pomps. got enough for dinner a couple days. bite slowed around 2ish. another day here in paradise. till next time.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Where did you go? Good job.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

oops sorry i was on pensacola beach behind some houses at a public walk through. kinda hard to explain exactly how to get there. about 1 mile before portofino. all fish caught on dead frozen shrimp. good luck!!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job bob. We are going to have to hit up the beach some time.


----------



## Atwood (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks for the report. I want to go Sat....would it be safe to go at sunrise for a couple of hours before the throngs of thongs show up?? This is my first Memorial day weekend here and I am afraid if I drop my keys on the beach I'll have to kick them all the way to Gulfport.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Very Nice Report


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice report Bob. Did you take your daughter fishing with you?


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Atwood (5/20/2008)*Thanks for the report. I want to go Sat....would it be safe to go at sunrise for a couple of hours before the throngs of thongs show up?? This is my first Memorial day weekend here and I am afraid if I drop my keys on the beach I'll have to kick them all the way to Gulfport.


Go out to Navarre


----------



## Nat-Light (Oct 9, 2007)

> *konz (5/20/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Atwood (5/20/2008)*Thanks for the report. I want to go Sat....would it be safe to go at sunrise for a couple of hours before the throngs of thongs show up?? This is my first Memorial day weekend here and I am afraid if I drop my keys on the beach I'll have to kick them all the way to Gulfport.
> ...




No fish in Navarre.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *konz (5/20/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Atwood (5/20/2008)*Thanks for the report. I want to go Sat....would it be safe to go at sunrise for a couple of hours before the throngs of thongs show up?? This is my first Memorial day weekend here and I am afraid if I drop my keys on the beach I'll have to kick them all the way to Gulfport.
> ...




I think what he's trying to tell you Nat-Lightis that if you drop your flee, you have little to worry about...................


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

theres fish in navarre too. went out there last week and did pretty well. go to your left when you walk to the beach and you'll see a nice cut there. its almost chest deep on me first step off the break. good luck.


----------

